# Canon 6D won't boot



## DerekR (Mar 24, 2014)

So I've had my Canon 6D for around a year and haven't had any problems with it. Today I was using it with ML (as I've done many times int he past) and was setting up a timelapse video so I turned the autopower off feature on the camera off.

After doing this I messed something up with ML so I had to pop out the batteries and reinstall ML. When I put the sd card into the camera it wouldn't turn on. I tried different battery, lens, and removed the grip but still nothing. The only sign of life I get from the camera is a single red flash from the SD card once I put in the battery. I can't get it to display any other signs of life.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 25, 2014)

I occasionally read about someone who bricked their camera using ML. They warn you of the risk.


----------



## fatmanmedi (Mar 25, 2014)

this is from the wiki



> If the camera does not boot (seems dead), remove the battery and the card. Then put the battery back and try to boot the camera without a card. Then put a formatted card in the camera and try to boot without Magic Lantern. Only after you are sure the camera is OK, you can try to see what's wrong with Magic Lantern.



If that does not work then it looks like you have a dead camera.

Fats


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 25, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I occasionally read about someone who bricked their camera using ML. They warn you of the risk.



... esp. if a ML version isn't even alpha like the 6d build - though I'm using it successfully since 1/2 year.



DerekR said:


> So I've had my Canon 6D for around a year and haven't had any problems with it. Today I was using it with ML (as I've done many times int he past) and was setting up a timelapse video so I turned the autopower off feature on the camera off.



This is really the wrong forum to report this and expect help, see here: http://www.magiclantern.fm/forum/index.php?board=45.0


----------



## J.R. (Mar 25, 2014)

DerekR said:


> After doing this I messed something up with ML so I had to pop out the batteries and reinstall ML.



I don't quite get this. Are you unable to start the camera without ML?


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi Derek.
Just wondered if you got your camera working again, I do hope so. Please let us know the progress. How you fixed it if you have.

Cheers Graham.


----------

